# Tastatur funktioniert unter xserver/gdm nicht



## elmyth (18. März 2005)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe heute mein Debian Sarge System neu aufgesetzt. 
nun habe ich folgendes Problem: 
Meine tastatur reagiert nicht, sobald gdm gestartet wird. D.h., ich kann mich nicht mal einloggen. Ob es nun am xserver oder am gdm liegt, weiß ich nicht. 
Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: 
> Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols 
> Ignoring extra symbols 
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann... 
Ich habe folgendes versucht: 
- apt-get remove --purge gdm, dann wieder apt-get install gdm... hat aber nichts gebracht. 
- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ... und die keyboard settings geändert, auch ohne Erfolg. 

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.. 

Gruß 
- Cake


----------



## iceage (23. März 2005)

1. schonmal über base-config versucht ?

2. Wofür Xserver/kdm ?


----------

